# Sooo excited!



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Headed to pick up my first Nubian and her twin girls to breed and start kinders on the mini farm (= eeeek!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How exciting! Do post pics when you get back.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep....PICS!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Cant wait to see pics, congrats.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

They did NOT come home with me


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How come?  Bummer!
Are the babies pure Nubians?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

You didn't bring them home? Is it the expression in the photo or does that little guy have something going on with his mouth?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh I think you made a wise decision. The doe looks to have slight bottle jaw going on and the kids..... Also, I would be questioning the nubianness. I think you made a good call.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

!! Get there and one of the babies had sore mouth and she was NOT a Nubian, had little erect ears /: ugh


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

It's sore mouth! No thank you! And the doe was nice and had a roman nose, but not pure by any standard!! Those are sores all in and on her mouth!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Ewwww, you made a great choice not to get them. That pen? looks tiny as heck.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry it worked out like that for you...and them  I hope they find a good home! 

Don't people just infuriate you?! They should have been up front right from the beginning!Or do you think they didn't realize they were not pure? But they MUST have known about the soremouth!

Ugh....so sorry you didn't get your Nubians! You'll have to keep looking!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> So sorry it worked out like that for you...and them  I hope they find a good home!
> 
> Don't people just infuriate you?! They should have been up front right from the beginning!Or do you think they didn't realize they were not pure? But they MUST have known about the soremouth!
> 
> Ugh....so sorry you didn't get your Nubians! You'll have to keep looking!


The young man is clueless., but he wasn't there. And they were in a pig trailer... I would have gotten them even though they're mixes if they had been healthy! And the doe was supposed to be 4 but looking at her bag she was much older


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sad.....I don't blame you for saying no way! I would have too....
Makes you feel bad for the poor goats....but you don't need that stuff in your herd.
Any other prospects for getting Nubians?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry ... Poor precious babies. This breaks my heart. Those babies and the momma are both sick ... the way they're standing


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> So sad.....I don't blame you for saying no way! I would have too....
> Makes you feel bad for the poor goats....but you don't need that stuff in your herd.
> Any other prospects for getting Nubians?


No no others. ): ugh live and learn lol apparently sore mouth is contagious to humans too, but we lysoled and sanitized EVERYTHING except my trailer, I'll bleach it tomorrow ): I don't think I have EVER felt so nasty in my life, I about had a nervous breakdown!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, you're doing everything I would do. 
It won't be long now and there will be a lot of Nubians for sale around here...wish I could bring some to ya....


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Well, you're doing everything I would do.
> It won't be long now and there will be a lot of Nubians for sale around here...wish I could bring some to ya....


Me too! I was soooo excited! I've had my heart set on a Nubian dairy doe for months! Hubby said when I sold a horse I could buy one, and I sold the horse and he renigged, but I'm getting one anyway! Lol q=


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, he'll love the Nubian you get! I love mine.....Heidi is such a sweet goat!She's a big baby....


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh, he'll love the Nubian you get! I love mine.....Heidi is such a sweet goat!She's a big baby....


My buck is 1/2 Nubian or better and he's WILD not aggressive in the least but def not friendly at all! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

my buck Pygmy/Fainter_ I think..._ is stand offish. I got him from a woman who had quite a few bucks and wethers. Dallas was not high up in the hierarchy and only 18 months old. He is only used to human presence, not being touched. In a way, it's ok though , because he doesn't even think about challenging a person.I hope over time he will become more friendly...he has learned through getting grain that we are not bad,per say, just "undesirable" to be close to...lol...on the other hand, my wether, a big Boer named Booker, is super friendly and easy going to boot.
All my girls are friendly and like to be scratched....so I settle for that.I can handle having one that doesn't love to be bothered,lol


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

In a few months I'm goin to have more nubian & nubian mixes than I'll know what to do with, if ya wanna drive to NM!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> In a few months I'm goin to have more nubian & nubian mixes than I'll know what to do with, if ya wanna drive to NM!!


I've driven through there a few times on my way to California (; may have to make a trip!!! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry it didn't work out, but you made the right decision.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh, he'll love the Nubian you get! I love mine.....Heidi is such a sweet goat!She's a big baby....


Things kind of took a left turn but we committed to a pair of registered ND's today lol tested and healthy  from show goat breeders (lazy m farm in Bremen Georgia) we go back and pick them up tomorrow! 
She has had 2 sets of trips and he's still a virgin lol white lightening and ayasha (I-E-shuh) (= time to learn to show dairy!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's great! What a nice pair , and this time it's all good


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> They are beautiful!!


Thanks! We already have 2 other does (not registered) and a mini saanen and a Pygmy but we think she's barren, possibly hermie


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> That's great! What a nice pair , and this time it's all good


The does mom had a set of trips 2 sets of quads and a set of quints!! Eeeek! Love lol


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> I've driven through there a few times on my way to California (; may have to make a trip!!! Lol


I have these 3 due first week of April: All 3 bred to a registered Nubian

1) Almost full blooded Nubian
2) 75/25 Oberhasli/Nubian
3) almost FB Lamancha

My 3 due anytime from 3/18 to 5/1 All bred to Pure blood Black & white Boer are all pure white 75/25 Saanen/alpine. These girls were bought from a commercial dairy, they are FFs, healthy but skittish so I am prayin no bottle babies!

You can see some pics on our Facebook Page (Its new and kind of a mess) http://www.facebook.com/serenity.farm.7?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> The does mom had a set of trips 2 sets of quads and a set of quints!! Eeeek! Love lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I have these 3 due first week of April: All 3 bred to a registered Nubian
> 
> 1) Almost full blooded Nubian
> 2) 75/25 Oberhasli/Nubian
> ...


I just tried to add your page on fb so I can see it


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> I just tried to add your page on fb so I can see it


If the link doesnt work search for Serenity Farm NM (kinda new to facebook)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

poor mom and babies...sore mouth with out a doubt and mom does look to have bottle jaw as well, but could be a fatty chin...def. Not pure bred Nubian babies...and the one to the far right looks hunched ....Im so sad for them and you..but you made a wise choice walking away...there will be other opportunities to find a healthy mom ...don't give up. I remember driving up to trade a difficult Doe for a trained doe. The lady said she trained the hardest and she had a beautiful Alpine Doe (per pix)..we drove to her place and I almost gasp out loud...the condition the goats were kept in was un heard of...small pens..and we watch as she fed...I kid you not! a flake of coastal for five new moms and all the kids..ONE FLAKE! I looked at my beautiful Madeline who was a huge pain in the back end and decided NO WAY..plus her Alpine did not look like the pic...she was run down,,too thin wormy hooves were in bad shape...I gave my Husband "that look" and he said..well I don't think she will work for us but thank you. And we left....


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

happybleats said:


> poor mom and babies...sore mouth with out a doubt and mom does look to have bottle jaw as well, but could be a fatty chin...def. Not pure bred Nubian babies...and the one to the far right looks hunched ....Im so sad for them and you..but you made a wise choice walking away...there will be other opportunities to find a healthy mom ...don't give up. I remember driving up to trade a difficult Doe for a trained doe. The lady said she trained the hardest and she had a beautiful Alpine Doe (per pix)..we drove to her place and I almost gasp out loud...the condition the goats were kept in was un heard of...small pens..and we watch as she fed...I kid you not! a flake of coastal for five new moms and all the kids..ONE FLAKE! I looked at my beautiful Madeline who was a huge pain in the back end and decided NO WAY..plus her Alpine did not look like the pic...she was run down,,too thin wormy hooves were in bad shape...I gave my Husband "that look" and he said..well I don't think she will work for us but thank you. And we left....


The new ones we bought are healthy and were loved unconditionally from the minute they were born  even though they were EXPENSIVE we are happy with what we got!! I will still get my Nubian, and have kinder babies from her, but I won't ever go to a farm where the people don't love and care for their goats like they deserve


----------

